# where is remaining driving time in the lyft app



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

i cant find it anywheressss


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

They don't have one ..just drive until they close you down for the day.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

No drive time on Lyft. Just use the one under your earnings tab and drive until you approach the 12th hour (If you're into that sort of torture).


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

On your wrist!


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Im guessing for both uber and lyft that it will take you offline once you finish your "final" ride?


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

Thought I read on Rideshare guy it was 15 hours on Lyft?


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Its 14 hours of online time on lyft, 12 hours of moving time on uber. You can find lyfts calculation of todays drive time in the dashboard, which is useless over a two day period because it resets to zero at 5am.


----------

